# Spanish and more spanish



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Doodled around in rain a little this morning, the bay's working alive with nice spanish. They are screamers on light tackle. Kept some to eat, some to redeem for red snapper fillets next week. Various and assorted other stuff. A fun morning.


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 24, 2012)

Stupid easy to fillet and good fresh eats! :thumbup:


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

That pile of filets and hot grease,cole slaw and baked beans,Ya could feed the whole hood. Dont forget me I could be in your if needed.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That sounds good^^^


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice catch.


Got some relatives coming in from AL and need a "sure thing". I don't usually go outside the "pass". Where (in general terms) did you catch them in the bay? Were you trolling or casting for them? What were you using?


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

They are in the bay and along the gulf beaches right now. Caught them casting, but trolling always works and is easier on any newbies. Anything shiny and fast will get 'em. Look for striking fish, jumping macks and birds.


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

Well, hell yeah!
Nice mess of fish right there.:thumbsup:


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

What lures were you catching them on? Reason I ask is on the way back from the gulf in the middle of bay they were blowing up on the surface....jumping out of the water. I threw a jig and gotchas at them to no avail.....some were really nice ones!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Silver spoons always work for me.


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

Can't beat 1/4 oz diamond jig


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

I actually caught most of them on live pilchards but they were hitting the Gotcha too.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Catchemall said:


> I actually caught most of them on live *pilchards* but they were hitting the Gotcha too.





You are from South FL, I don't know why but we call them LY's here for some weird reason.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> You are from South FL, I don't know why but we call them LY's here for some weird reason.


Lol...first time I saw a bait catcher rig called a Pilchard ribbon rig, I thought " that looks just like an LY ring." 

Actually, LY is a bastardization of alewife, Yankee version of our menhaden or a shad.


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

I have a 1 ounce jigging spoon that I make; the Spanish love them, and they usually are far enough away from the leader that cut-offs are fairly rare, but when in a pack, another one tries to takes the “treasure” away, and that devil costs me off. A short trace of wire will save the spoons, but Bonita and hardtails often shy away from the wire, so it is a trade-off.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

WeathermanTN said:


> I have a 1 ounce jigging spoon that I make; the Spanish love them, and they usually are far enough away from the leader that cut-offs are fairly rare, but when in a pack, another one tries to takes the “treasure” away, and that devil costs me off. A short trace of wire will save the spoons, but Bonita and hardtails often shy away from the wire, so it is a trade-off.


What's it look like and how do you make it?


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

I will try to post a photo, but it is similar to the Bomber Slab Spoon. A friend and I made molds out of Bondo until I got the action I liked, and then had a machinist make me a mold on a blank Do-It mold. It really doesn’t look like much, but everything will eat it. My first use was on stripes (white bass) in Tennessee, but I discovered that they are deadly in salt water as well. We figured we have caught 16 species of freshwater fish, and more than 25species of saltwater. Biggest fish so far is a tie between a 47-pound Cobia at Grand Isle, LA that we weighed, and probably 50 flathead catfish that were about that size, but to ugly to weigh. When in TN last week, I caught a 26 1/2” walleye, and 20-25 stripes a night. I usually make 150 a year; I give 100 away, and lose 50, but some years the ratio flips...


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

*Spoons*

These are photos of the spoons I make and use. They are on a 2x6 for reference.


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

*Spanish and more spanisht*

Weatherman, that's a nice looking spoon. We catch hybrids, whites , bass, and some huge catfish below the dam at Black River in LA with slab spoons... and I have fished mackerel in FL with them. From your traveling about, you sound a lot like me.......a real avid fisherman!!! "Keep a line in the water"!!


----------

